# Tablets?



## Charley Davidson (Nov 17, 2013)

My daughter asked me what I wanted for Christmas, I gave her my usual answer ... Nothing.     She suggested a tablet. The only reason I would want one would be for a DRO. Any advice on this subject? What's good what's not? Black Friday deals? Nix it and get some socks?


----------



## DMS (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a Nook Color that I use often, though not in the shop. It's useful look things up, and is easy to carry around. I have seen a couple DRO implementations using Android based tablets which seem pretty neat. Socks are also nice


----------



## Maxx (Nov 17, 2013)

If you are thinking about Yuriy's DRO you need one with Android as the operating system also Bluetooth.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 17, 2013)

Maxx said:


> If you are thinking about Yuriy's DRO you need one with Android as the operating system also Bluetooth.



 Yeah I thought I had included that in the post but I guess I didn't
 That would be my only real reason to want a tablet at all


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 17, 2013)

Charlie not showin my age but what in hell is a tablet?  sounds like  a pill or something.  and then what is an app???  still livin in the 40s
?????????????


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 17, 2013)

There are a bunch of Machinist apps, free, and I basically use the tablet for Hobby machinist all the time.

I use an iPad, but also use it a lot for work, so I can excuse the price and the extra option to be 3G and pay the monthly fee for it.  You can get non-3G too.


Bernie


----------



## richl (Nov 17, 2013)

I love my tablet, I have a 2 year old Samsung galaxy tablet 8.9" model. It comes with WiFi and Bluetooth. Lots of free apps out there for all kinds of interests. I use the WiFi to hook up to the internet while out in the garage working, I can find PDF manuals online to put on the tablet for reference anywhere... kindle books,  games. For me its a no brainer, it will take a period of adjustment to get used to reading books on, and searching manuals is not the same as hardcopy. But you can carry a lot of manuals with you everywhere... that is a big plus. I am very curious to find out if I will like the dro BT igaging and Yuri's app. This way I could setup my mill and lathe and just move my tablet between machines. If you enjoy technology and are not afraid to play with different ways to do things there are lots of great tablets on the market now.

Good luck!

Rich


----------



## jgedde (Nov 17, 2013)

richl said:


> I love my tablet, I have a 2 year old Samsung galaxy tablet 8.9" model. It comes with WiFi and Bluetooth. Lots of free apps out there for all kinds of interests. I use the WiFi to hook up to the internet while out in the garage working, I can find PDF manuals online to put on the tablet for reference anywhere... kindle books,  games. For me its a no brainer, it will take a period of adjustment to get used to reading books on, and searching manuals is not the same as hardcopy. But you can carry a lot of manuals with you everywhere... that is a big plus. I am very curious to find out if I will like the dro BT igaging and Yuri's app. This way I could setup my mill and lathe and just move my tablet between machines. If you enjoy technology and are not afraid to play with different ways to do things there are lots of great tablets on the market now.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Rich



+1 on the Samsung.  I just upgraded from a Toshiba Thrive to a Samsung Note 10.1 2014 edition.  I'm very pleased with it so far.  

John


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 17, 2013)

I love my tablet too.  It's a Big Chief.  Does everything I need.  :roflmao:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 17, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Charlie not showin my age but what in hell is a tablet?  sounds like  a pill or something.  and then what is an app???  still livin in the 40s
> ?????????????



It's that thing Moses wrote the 10 commandments on ... it's making a big comeback. Of course Moses was way ahead of times as his was completely wireless.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablet_computer


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 17, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> It's that thing Moses wrote the 10 commandments on ... it's making a big comeback. Of course Moses was way ahead of times as his was completely wireless.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tablet_computer



He started with Fifteen, but there are only Ten left...



Bernie


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 17, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> He started with Fifteen, but there are only Ten left...
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie



Kinda like our constitution


----------



## pestilence (Nov 17, 2013)

The new version of the Nexus 7 is an incredibly good tablet for the money.  I have a Nexus 10 for indoor use and I just picked up and rooted an old nook color to use in the shop.  It's going to be great as a DRO, but it's pretty dated and slow for other stuff.


----------



## Farrviewsouth (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok I fell behind, where can I find out more about using the iPad for dro's. ??


----------



## 7HC (Nov 17, 2013)

GK1918 said:


> Charlie not showin my age but what in hell is a tablet?  sounds like  a pill or something.  and then what is an app???  still livin in the 40s
> ?????????????






This the original tablet, an iPad, but there are now many others.
A tablet is like a laptop computer without a keyboard.
You operate it by touching the screen.

App is shorthand for 'application', a program which runs on the tablet.

M


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 17, 2013)

+1 for the tablet.  Samsung Galaxy Tab 2  10.1" won at the company Christmas party last year.  Love it! Got drawers full of socks.

Dave


----------



## pestilence (Nov 17, 2013)

Farrviewsouth said:


> Ok I fell behind, where can I find out more about using the iPad for dro's. ??



I don't know of an iPad app for it.  Here's the Android project:

http://www.yuriystoys.com/2012/09/do-it-yourself-dro-with-arduino-and.html


----------



## Farrviewsouth (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I will take a look


----------

